# Is your edit function hanging?



## gary

I can post, but when I go to edit a post of mine, my page goes into cyber hold. Anyone having the same problem?

BTW, I've read all the threads on the New Posts not showing more than one page - and I've read where Harri has been repairing the new "enhanced" version of the web page, but . . . does that mean that the New Posts is getting fixed or are we going to have to live with it as it is. Also - what happened to the Today's Posts dropdowm? Inquiring minds want to know-


----------



## kcp

We have a thread going on in the admin's forum where we keep a list all of the bugs/problems reported by you guys. This one was reported already (but thanks anyway) - In short, yes: everyone is having the same problem. 

There are lots of little things that need fixing since the last update - Harri is working on it and we (mods) are, whenever we can fix something.
Thanks for your patience.


----------



## thadnoland

I have been using "Go Advanced" and am able to save my edits.

Also, I think Harri said that with the recent update, some functions/features were lost but will be slowly brought back.


----------



## magical pig

What I don't understand is why the forum is having all these problems with what seems every update. This is really a pain, both for the users and the admins. Apparently this is only the beginning as vbulletin said :



> In August, we announced a major overhaul of the code base. Rather than targeting all of these changes in a single, long-term release, we intend to accomplish all the planned improvements over a number of versions.


----------



## thadnoland

magical pig said:


> What I don't understand is why the forum is having all these problems with what seems every update. This is really a pain, both for the users and the admins. Apparently this is only the beginning as vbulletin said :


It's a bit nerve-racking. I need Uninhibited, Full-Function Access and I need it NOW!!!


----------



## ten man

i guess one could call it an "edit function".


----------



## saxphil

Yes gary, mine's hanging, (that too).

I tried to edit a post yesterday and it won't post the edit.
It's frozen, it just hangs I tell ya.


----------



## JohnGalt

yes ... edit doesn't work in "quick reply" mode, but does work in "go advanced" mode.


----------



## retread

saxphil said:


> Yes gary, mine's hanging, (that too).
> 
> I tried to edit a post yesterday and it won't post the edit.
> It's frozen, it just hangs I tell ya.


As thadnoland posted above, draft your edit, then click on "go advanced". You can then post your edit from there.

On this general subject, there's a word for people who are early adopters of new software versions. That word is "frustrated."


----------



## gary

retread said:


> As thadnoland posted above, draft your edit, then click on "go advanced". You can then post your edit from there.


So . . . you've got to be advanced before your function doesn't hang?


----------



## thadnoland

Disregard what I wrote. I just caught the joke. 

I'm rather slow this evening...


----------



## retread

gary said:


> So . . . you've got to be advanced before your function doesn't hang?


It depends on your level of frustration.


----------



## jazzbluescat

I feel bad for those with hung functions.


----------



## evan1

What about when you search for new posts now ? I onlyu ever get one page, like 20 posts ? AM i missing something here ?


----------



## magical pig

evan1 said:


> What about when you search for new posts now ? I onlyu ever get one page, like 20 posts ? AM i missing something here ?


Yes still the same...


----------



## evan1

magical pig said:


> Yes still the same...


So MP you have the same issue ? It only EVER shows one page for posts (20 in total??)


----------



## thadnoland

[Impnt]

:TGNCHK:


----------



## magical pig

evan1 said:


> So MP you have the same issue ? It only EVER shows one page for posts (20 in total??)


Yes.


----------



## evan1

magical pig said:


> Yes.


Ok. Anybody out there hear that ? Its going to greatly reduce traffic and potentially effect advertising revenue . . . .


----------



## evan1

Oh and my edit function HANGS so much its ridiculous.


----------



## magical pig

evan1 said:


> Ok. Anybody out there hear that ? Its going to greatly reduce traffic and potentially effect advertising revenue . . . .


Well this has been mentioned in other threads (which you probably haven't seen because of the 20 new posts limitation) and Harri said it should be resolved in a few days.

I agree that traffic and advertising may be seriously affected since it's already the 4th day this problem has been going on.


----------



## thadnoland

Let's keep our edit functions to ourselves, please.


----------



## evan1

magical pig said:


> Well this has been mentioned in other threads (which you probably haven't seen because of the 20 new posts limitation) and Harri said it should be resolved in a few days.
> 
> I agree that traffic and advertising may be seriously affected since it's already the 4th day this problem has been going on.


And my edit function has been hangiong for about 10 minutes now. Is that NORMAL ? I cant even fix stoopid smelling mistakes.


----------



## saxphil

retread said:


> As thadnoland posted above, draft your edit, then click on "go advanced". You can then post your edit from there.
> 
> On this general subject, there's a word for people who are early adopters of new software versions. That word is "frustrated."


Thank you retread, and thadnoland, I was able to edit my post using your method.
I suddenly feel useful again.


----------



## 10mfan

Gary, where's the hoff when you need him???????


----------



## JL

Yes, I'm having the same problem with the edit function. Kind of frustrating because I use it a lot. And I'm not real computer savvy, so "going advanced" is something I avoid.

Anyhow, Kim says it's being worked on, so I'm glad to hear we'll get the edit function back eventually. Thanks.


----------



## Bebopalot

Anyone notice that there are no advertisers at the top of the forum pages? That seemed to go along with all the other problems.


----------



## retread

JL said:


> Yes, I'm having the same problem with the edit function. Kind of frustrating because I use it a lot. And I'm not real computer savvy, so "going advanced" is something I avoid.


It's a good time to experiment, JL. It rarely explodes. Just get a long stick, hide behind a heavy chair, position the cursor over the Go Advanced button, and use the stick to press the mouse. :bluewink:

Really, you might as well play around with it. You won't do any harm.


----------



## TommyD69

I guess I am glad I am not the only one who is having problems with the edit function.....

However....... now all of you will know I am truely an idiot.... who cannot spell, or construct a sentence in the English language!!!!!

DAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## jazzbluescat

TommyD69 said:


> I guess I am glad I am not the only one who is having problems with the edit function.....
> 
> However....... now all of you will know I am truely an idiot.... who cannot spell, or construct a sentence in the English language!!!!!
> 
> DAMN!!!!!!!


Put it in your native tongue of Ohianese.


----------



## Bebopalot

Bebopalot said:


> Anyone notice that there are no advertisers at the top of the forum pages? That seemed to go along with all the other problems.


Either I am on everyone's ignore list or my question was just too difficult to answer...............


----------



## jazzbluescat

Yes.


----------



## TommyD69

jazzbluescat said:


> Put it in your native tongue of Ohianese.


Well.... you see.... there is the problem......

I'm from the south west....... south west Pennsyl-tucky.......

Yuns guys goin dawntawn,,,,, an nat?


----------



## jazzbluescat

TommyD69 said:


> Well.... you see.... there is the problem......
> 
> I'm from the south west....... south west Pennsyl-tucky.......
> 
> Yuns guys goin dawntawn,,,,, an nat?


I hear that, except for "an nat."

Is that like a hybrid dialect combo from Pennsylvania & Kentucky?

Your avatar caption sez Ohio, so I automatically assumed...


----------



## TommyD69

You ***-u-me'd incorrectly.......

The "an nat" is PURE Pittsburgh-eese.......

Everyone in the 'Burgh talks that way......

I just live in Ohio..... I needed the job ya know......

Football season is HELL here!!!!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Bebopalot said:


> Anyone notice that there are no advertisers at the top of the forum pages? That seemed to go along with all the other problems.


 Don't you worry. Once I'll get the pressing problems fixed the advertisers will be back. :bluewink:


----------



## paulwl

Just came back after a week or so away. The edit function's still hanging.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

I have not been able to reproduce the edit function hanging using three different browsers on Windows XP. However I found this in editing settings:


> By enabling Quick Edit, a click on the Edit button in a post will open an editor within that post via AJAX if the visitor's browser is compatible.
> Users may use the full editor by clicking the 'Go Advanced' button in the inline editor.


So having AJAX is the key here?


----------



## clarnibass

This is how it works (or doesn't work) when I try:

Clicking Edit will open the quick reply edit window.

Trying to save will get stuck (hang).

Then, while it is hanging, pressing to go to the advanced edit window will work.

But then, trying to save from there will instead jump to a new window, telling me I can't do what I did and to contact an admin.

However, if I don't press the save in the quick reply edit window and imedaitely go to the advanced reply edit page, the edit works in the advanced reply. I think it also works if I don't wait too long after trying to save the quick reply edit and very fast click to go to the advanced reply.

I hope this is all clear.


----------



## cpete

Go advanced always fixes the edit problem.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

cpete said:


> Go advanced always fixes the edit problem.





> AJAX uses JavaScript and features of recent browsers to allow additional data to be retrieved without doing a page refresh, such as posting with quick reply or editing a thread title inline.


I set a vBulletin option '_Disable problematic AJAX features_'

I'd like to see feedback from people who had problems and from others who may see that their previous conveniences have been denied.


----------



## Laurel Moore

gary said:


> I can post, but when I go to edit a post of mine, my page goes into cyber hold. Anyone having the same problem?
> 
> BTW, I've read all the threads on the New Posts not showing more than one page - and I've read where Harri has been repairing the new "enhanced" version of the web page, but . . . does that mean that the New Posts is getting fixed or are we going to have to live with it as it is. Also - what happened to the Today's Posts dropdowm? Inquiring minds want to know-


Same problem, can't post either. I guess it'll get ironed out. I thought it was just my new location, couldn't get to page two so couldn't see this thread until now.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Laurel Moore said:


> Same problem, can't post either. I guess it'll get ironed out. I thought it was just my new location, couldn't get to page two so couldn't see this thread until now.


'_New Posts_' has been fixed, '_Today's Posts drop-down_' re-added. Multi-page search results are working.
Now I am interested in the feedback for post editing problems.
Thanks,


----------



## Laurel Moore

Edit function is working for me. Just still can't get any more than one page of posts.


----------

